# Quick question on wings



## jeninga75 (Dec 14, 2007)

I just found out a friend is having a Christmas party tomorrow night. I have some wings I bought for myself and I thought those would work for short notice. Thing is, right now they're frozen and I need to marinate them. Can I marinate and defrost at the same time? Or should I defrost them first?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 14, 2007)

Out of the freezer into running water to seperate them. Into the refrigerator overnight. They will be thawed by morning. Plenty of time to marinate and cook before tomorrow night.

Have Fun!


----------



## jeninga75 (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm on it! Thanks!


----------

